# Problema tastiera live cd [RISOLTO]

## ArticMan

come mai quando avvio dal cd d'installazione la 2006.0 esso non mi fa selezionare la tastiera ita? Quando mi trovo a scrivere 21 dopo da un errore dicendo che non trova un file e mi parte in us!

uff  :Smile: Last edited by ArticMan on Sun May 07, 2006 8:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

sicuramente meglio lo stage 3. Cmq vorrei farti notare che linux non è windows dove per risolvere i problemi si reinstalla. Ti conviene insistere e mettere a posto i problemi che hai. E' più rapido e anche più istruttivo. (IMHO)

Byez

----------

## ArticMan

Su questo non ho dubbi, rimane il fatto che, purtroppo, il problema era proprio la connesseione ad Internet e mi sentivo tagliato fuori non potendo scaricare nulla liberamente per poter provare a risolvere i problemi!

----------

## stefanonafets

x il live cd, succede la stessa cosa a me.

risolvo dando un 

```
# loadkeys it
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

caro ArticMan...

1) un problema = 1 thread, pertanto il tuo post iniziale non è assolutamente chiaro

2) dai un titolo decente al tuo thread che descriva il tuo problema... (sto iniziando a pensare di bloccare tutti i thread con titoli assolutamente inutili finché l'autore non decide di mettere un titolo intelligente... ormai succede troppo spesso)

3) il problema numero 1 si risolve con una rapida ricerca sul forum per cui ti consiglio di usare questo thread per parlare di quello numero 2 (il fatto della tastiera)

----------

